# pan release question



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey everyone, it's been a while since I've had time to stop in! Quick question...bought some new muffin top pans that have a standard teflon coating but no matter what I do...no spray, oil spray, pan release...the cakes are very difficult to get off the pan. I end up having to run a knife around each cake and gently pry them up...needless to say too time consuming! Anyone have an idea of what to do/use to make this go better?

Thanks,

Micheline


----------



## bikerpoohbear (Jul 16, 2008)

Try to lightly flour the pan.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I have had some pans that I have had to spray with Pam, brush with butter, AND dust lightly with flour in order to get them out. They came out fine when I went that route. It was a big pain in the butt though!!!!!!


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Since you're making muffins/cakes, could you just use a paper lining (muffin cups) for your cakes? Otherwise, if you're trying to do it presentation-style I would generally always grease and flour my pans before baking... even to the point of greasing and using parchment for things that are larger (like cakes or loaves of banana bread, etc.)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The best thing is a professional baker's glaze.... Check with a production bakery about where to find a re-glazing plant, but in every major city there is a plant that takes bread/cake pans and coats them with a professional baker's non-stick glaze. This does wear off eventually, (sugar hastens the process) and many bakers have two sets of pans, so they can always send one set out to get re-glazed. It's not an expensive process, think about 2 or 3 bucks per pan, and it doesn't take very long either


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Nice to see you MB!!!!
Try using Bakers joy and quick freeze the pan before adding batter.
I think it's a vegan/kosher/parve product. 
I find chilling the pan with the spray creates a barrier.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's the easy solution:
Make "baker's grease".
It's just like greasing and flouring the pan, but it's easier to use.

Simply mix 1 part a.p. flour with 1 part shortening with the whip attachment on the mixer. Then add one part vegetable oil. Whip til smooth. Store in a cool place. Apply to pans with a brush or your hands. 

This stuff is what I use when I have extremely difficult items to get out of weirdly shaped pans. It's awesome!
Try it.....you'll love it!


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmmm...mind telling us what the brand is? I would like to avoid it next time I have to buy bakeware for my employer?


----------

